# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource

## farfella

bonjour
je dveloppe un site web dans lequel je mes  jours des champs d'une table que je recupere  partir d'un formulaire.
la mise  jour est effectu seulement pour le premier enregistrement de la table, puis a me gnere un warning signalant: 
*Warning:* mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in c:\program files\easyphp1-8\www\beta\gestion.php on line 39

code:


```

```

merci d'avance!

----------


## koopajah

remplace 


```
$res=mysql_query($query);
```

par


```
$res=mysql_query($query) or die("Erreur SQL : $query<br/>".mysql_error());
```

et dis nous quelle est l'erreur affiche

----------


## sohnic

Bonjour,
Dans ton while ($res....)
tu refais un $res=

Conclusion : au second tour de boucle, le $res ne correspond plus a la requete que tu veux utiliser dans ton while (la requete ecrite juste au dessu du while), mais a celle qui est dans le while. Forcement, le script a un peu de mal  retrouver ses petits dans ces conditions...

Bon dev,

Sohnic

----------


## farfella

merci de m'avoir rpodre!
bon j'ai essayer de modifier la requete comme suit:

$res=mysql_query($query) or die("Erreur SQL : $query<br/>".mysql_error());;


c'est toujours le mme probleme!

----------


## farfella

le probleme tait dans le nom de $res
j'ai renommer celle au dessus de la boucle while comme vous m'avez dit et c'est bon a fonctionne bien!
merci infiniment
 ::merci::

----------


## Larffas

Bonjour  tous,

Voici mon erreur qui ressemble, et mon code qui correspond  la ligne 25 par le while($date_new = mysql_fetch_array($rep))

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider  avancer... merci d'avance.

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /var/www/larffas/ideescadeaux.php on line 25



```

```


Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider svp ?

----------


## Momodedf

Tu devrai crer ton propre sujet, tu ne risque pas d'avoir beaucoup de rponses sur le sujet de quelqun dont le tag est rsolu.

A part a, vite fait ton erreur est  cette ligne 

```
$sql2 = 'SELECT * FROM mbm_promo WHERE Produit_id = '.$data_new['produit_id'].'';
```

----------

